# how to add to sysctl (/proc) VLAN devices



## post.ed (Sep 21, 2017)

hello dear friends,
I installed the Monitorix, but it does not display data from vlans
(em1, em0 - all is well)
the developer said
"Monitorix takes the values of the network interfaces directly from /proc/net/dev
check if your network interfaces appear there"

as far as I understand */proc* was replaced by an *sysctl* (freebsd 10.3)

actually, my question: how to add to sysctl (/proc) VLAN devices ?







network interfaces was created as

```
ifconfig_igb1="inet 192.168.11.1  netmask 255.255.255.0"
cloned_interfaces="vlan200"
ifconfig_vlan200="inet 172.17.20.1/24 vlan 200 vlandev igb1"
```

in /boot/loader.conf added

```
if_vlan_load="YES"
```

and sysctl -a doesn't contain any vlan


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2017)

post.ed said:


> "Monitorix takes the values of the network interfaces directly from /proc/net/dev
> check if your network interfaces appear there"


Linux's /proc is different from FreeBSD's.



> as far as I understand /proc was replaced by an sysctl (freebsd 10.3)


No, that's not correct, /proc never had the same status on FreeBSD as it does on Linux.


----------



## aragats (Sep 21, 2017)

post.ed said:


> "Monitorix takes the values of the network interfaces directly from /proc/net/dev
> check if your network interfaces appear there"


The content of that pseudo-file is almost the same as the output of `netstat -i -b -n -I <iface name>`.


----------



## post.ed (Sep 22, 2017)

The problem is as follows:

monitorix calls  
	
	



```
netstat -nibd
```

but output cut off vlan names

vlan200 -> vlan2

i need the analog of command:


```
root@gw:/usr/home/user# netstat -nibd
Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs Idrop     Ibytes    Opkts Oerrs     Obytes  Coll  Drop
igb0   1500 <Link#1>      70:10:6f:70:10:6f   168108     0     0  206441931   107549     0   12162738     0     0
igb0      - 111.111.111.111 222.222.222.222        7694     -     -    1656794     8178     -     599233     -     -
igb1   1500 <Link#2>      70:10:6f:bb:4c:65   643489     0     0   53097337   688563     0  265754644     0     0
igb1      - 192.168.11.0/ 192.168.11.1        366543     -     -   22257890   472490     -   30171601     -     -
lo0   16384 <Link#3>                           75866     0     0    4541384    75867     0    4541436     0     0
lo0       - ::1/128       ::1                      2     -     -        146        2     -        146     -     -
lo0       - fe80::1%lo0/6 fe80::1%lo0              0     -     -          0        0     -          0     -     -
lo0       - 127.0.0.0/8   127.0.0.1            68695     -     -    4011948    75865     -    4541290     -     -
vlan2  1500 <Link#4>      70:10:6f:bb:4c:65    20627     0     0    2298043    14196     0   21976905     0     0
vlan2     - 172.17.20.0/2 172.17.20.1          19163     -     -    1977346    23628     -   21940729     -     -
vlan1  1500 <Link#5>      70:10:6f:bb:4c:65   152485     0     0   11259223    38669     0    2403385     0     0
vlan1     - 172.17.7.0/24 172.17.7.7           34312     -     -    2151030    25664     -    1610815     -     -
```

just found it! -


```
netstat -nibdW
```

*just add symbol - W*

in string #174    /usr/local/share/monitorix/net.pm

thanks Mikaku!


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 22, 2017)

post.ed said:


> monitorix calls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So would calling `netstat -Wnibd` instead work?


----------

